

Facebook on track to make $1.1B revenue in 2010 - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/22/facebook-revenues/

======
jaddison
I'm more interested in seeing the number for profit.

~~~
mjnaus
I am guessing the profit is nothing to brag about, otherwise I am sure they
would have...

~~~
gaborcselle
He clearly states they don't care about profit: "At this point in the
company’s evolution, I don’t see a huge need for the company to be throwing
off a huge amount of profit. What’s the point? [...] If you prematurely
optimize, you might get a bigger piece of a smaller thing."

~~~
smakz
On the other hand, they already have 400 million users, which is about 20% of
the entire internet population in the whole world[1]. Part of me is thinking
what exactly are they waiting for? Something tells me even if they were at
100% internet population, they would still be making meager profits and have
an underwhelming IPO. But then again I'm a glass half empty kind of guy when
it comes to Facebook.

[1]<http://www.internetworldstats.com/stats.htm>

~~~
snissn
20% of the internet population what percent of the time? for what subset of
their habits?

------
jim_dot
So they're making $2.50 per user per year? Nice one.

~~~
joubert
How much are they making per employee?

~~~
m0th87
$2.5 / user * 1.1m users / developer = $2,750,000/developer

[http://blog.ebuddy.com/index.php/ebuddy-blog/beating-
faceboo...](http://blog.ebuddy.com/index.php/ebuddy-blog/beating-facebook-at-
user-to-engineer-ratio/)

~~~
cliffchang
As a matter of comparison, let's look at Google.

$23.6 bn in 2009 (don't have 2010 numbers, and don't want to speculate).

I don't know how many engineers they have, but I've heard the number 10,000
bandied about.

The below says about 20,600 employees total, so my hunch is that 10k might be
a little bit high.
[http://investor.google.com/documents/20100331_google_10Q.htm...](http://investor.google.com/documents/20100331_google_10Q.html)

Given the 23.6 bn is probably low for 2010, and 10,000 engineers is probably a
bit high, the resulting value of 2.36 million is a lowball estimate. The real
number is probably closer to, oh, say, $2,750,000 / engineer :D

------
rms
What do you think the minimum investment for buying Facebook's stock at the
IPO will be?

------
wdewind
wow, sickest PR team ever.

